# No source code is available for type -GWT Error



## Precosia (22. Aug 2011)

*Hallo,

ich habe einen No source code is available for type - Error  in meiner Datei und komme gerade einfach nicht weiter. Die Datei wurde in der CalculatorView importiert, dennoch zeigt es mir den Fehler in der untengenannten Zeile an ( siehe: CalculatorView.java ). Ich habe versucht in der gwt.xml - Datei einen inherit wie folgt durchzuführen*

```
<inherits name='de.hs.calculator.Calculator'/>
```
*allerdings bleibt der Fehler bestehen. Hat eventuell noch jemand eine Ahnung was ich noch probieren könnte oder wo genau der Fehler liegt? Ich tu schon ewig dran rum und finde es einfach nicht.*

*Fehlermeldung*

```
Errors in 'file:/D:/Projects/workspace/Calculator/src/de/hs/calculator/client/CalculatorView.java'
Line 12: No source code is available for type de.hs.calculator.server.CalculatorServiceImpl; did you forget to inherit a required module?
```

*CalculatorView.java*
[JAVA=12]
    	  CalculatorServiceImpl startCalculator = new CalculatorServiceImpl ();
[/code]


*Calculator.gwt.xml*

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<module rename-to='calculator'>
  <!-- Inherit the core Web Toolkit stuff.                        -->
   <inherits name='com.google.gwt.user.User'/> 
  
  <inherits name='com.google.gwt.user.theme.clean.Clean'/>

   <!-- Specify the app entry point class.                         -->
   <entry-point class="de.hs.calculator.client.CalculatorView"/> 

  <!-- Specify the paths for translatable code                    -->
  <source path='client'/>
  <source path='shared'/>

</module>
```

*Vielen Dank schon mal im Vorraus*


----------



## perlentaucher (23. Aug 2011)

Hallo,

du versuchst auf dem Client eine Service Instanz zu erzeugen (CalculatorServiceImpl) das geht natürlich nicht.

Wenn du auf den Service zugreifen willst, dann musst du das ungefähr so machen:


```
CalculatorServiceAsync service = GWT.create(CalculatorServiceAsync.class);

service.irgendeineFunktion(new AsyncCallback<DeinRückgabeTyp>() {

			@Override
			public void onFailure(final Throwable caught) {
                           //Something went wrong
			}

			@Override
			public void onSuccess(final DeinRückhabeTyp result) {
                          //mach was mit result
			}
});
```


----------

